# Cory ID - Leopardus vs Julii vs Trilineatus



## Harry Muscle (Oct 17, 2007)

My LFS got these guys in:














































They are selling them as Leopard Cories which would lead one to think that they are corydoras leopardus but they don't really look correct according to the pictures I've seen online. Could these be corydoras julii or corydoras trilineatus? And if so, which one of those two are they? Or maybe are they another species altogether?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

They are not leopard Cory's.
Julii would be my bet.


----------



## DesH (Jun 14, 2016)

I would say Corydoras trilineatus . C.julii have very fine spots around the head whereas C.trilineatus have reticulations .


----------

